

Our startup quest to generate 1M ideas in one year - kylejordan
http://www.dwilly.co/blog/startup-quest-to-generate-1-million-ideas-in-one-year

======
Red_Tarsius
One of my favourite things about HN are the brainstorm threads. So much fun,
so many insights! I don't fully understand what _dwilly_ does, but I will give
it a try.

~~~
kylejordan
Really appreciate that @Red. Sorry for any vagueness - slowly building a
community doing sort of what you're talking about + involving them in the
process of building it. Gonna be fun and glad to have you on board :)

